# Header abfragen, überprüfen



## AnitaIsa (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 


kann mir jemand bitte sagen, wie ich Headers abfragen und überprüfen kann, ich muss abfragen ob die da sind und überprüfen


danke !


----------



## The_S (9. Mai 2008)

Header von was?


----------



## AnitaIsa (9. Mai 2008)

Hi, 

headers sind in einem Ordner und die muss man afragen, überprüfen, ob die vorhanden sind 

grüß!


----------



## thE_29 (9. Mai 2008)

WTF sind Header?!
Sind das Dateien oder was willst du genau?!


----------



## Niki (9. Mai 2008)

Ja, das frag ich mich auch. In einem anderen Thread des gleichen Erstellers wurde was von cpp erwähnt. Eventuell werden ja die include-Headers von cpp Dateien gemeint


----------



## AnitaIsa (9. Mai 2008)

ja genau. Es gibt Tols in dem Verzeichnis, da sin die Header. Ich  muss irgendwie die nach dem suchen files, abfragen, lesen, schreiben 

grüß

danke viel mals


----------



## AnitaIsa (9. Mai 2008)

ich kann auch meine kod schicken, wenn sie wollen


----------



## The_S (9. Mai 2008)

Du redest wirr ... Du kannst auch gerne Englisch mit uns reden, falls dir das leichter fällt.

You can speak english to us, too (if you want).



			
				AnitaIsa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich kann auch meine kod schicken, wenn sie wollen



LOL! ne, lass den mal lieber bei dir :lol: ... sorry, aber ich bekomm mich grad nicht mehr ^^


----------



## AnitaIsa (9. Mai 2008)

danke dafür, dass sie geschrieben haben ich bin für jede hilfe dankbar. Ich werde schon irgendwie zu recht kommen

Nach mal danke


----------



## AnitaIsa (9. Mai 2008)

in einem Ordner ligen Headers, wie kann man die zeile zu zeile auslesen


danke


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mai 2008)

was ist ein Header, eine Datei?
wie man Dateien einliest weißt du doch schon:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=69026


----------



## AnitaIsa (9. Mai 2008)

hi, 

Header sind geschribene Dateien, die muss ich zeile zu zeile auslesen.

ich muss aber bestimmte Ordner auslesen. Z.B in Ordner   D:\test\test\DRHtool sind ( die sind die header dort) die muss man auslesen. Wie soll ich in meinem java das schreiben und wo  ???:L 


grüß!


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mai 2008)

hi,



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie man Dateien einliest weißt du doch schon:
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=69026



grüß!


(wenn das allen nicht so komisch vorkäme, kämen auch ernstere Antworten  )


----------

edit:
> Wie soll ich in meinem java das schreiben und wo

nun so gehts ja kaum voran


----------



## AnitaIsa (9. Mai 2008)

hier habe ich den gesamten Verzeichnis ausgelesn ich möchte aber nur eine Ordner 
String s = new String();
			FileReader reader = null;

			try {
				reader = new FileReader(file);
				int nch = reader.read(buff, 0, buff.length);
				if (nch != -1) {
					s = new String(buff, 0, nch);
				}
			} catch (IOException iox) {
				s = "";
			}
			try {
				reader.close();
			} catch (Exception ex) {
				// ignore
			}

			System.out.println(s);
			return s;


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mai 2008)

mit BufferedReader ist das zeilenweise einlesen einfacher, siehe Link,

'Verzeichnis' und 'Order' haben die gleiche Bedeutung, daher verstehe ich den Satz
> hier habe ich den gesamten Verzeichnis ausgelesn ich möchte aber nur eine Ordner 
nicht

wähle doch erstmal eine Datei aus, mit einem ganz konkreten Dateinamen und lies die ein,
oder klappt soweit alles und es geht nun um die Auswahl mehrerer Dateien?

---------

so lange Texte kann man schreiben, ich hätte auch einfach nur wie du eine Zeile schreiben können:
verstehe die Frage nicht

also überlege mal bitte, was du in deinen Postings so schreibst,
bisher hatte kaum einer mehr als einen Satz,
meine Postings demnächst auch nicht mehr..


----------



## AnitaIsa (9. Mai 2008)

hi, 

ich möchte nur eine Ordnen mit dem name : D:\bla\bla\DRHtool auslesen und überprüfen. Nur den ordner

grüß!


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mai 2008)

einen Order kann man nicht auslesen


----------



## thE_29 (9. Mai 2008)

Einen Ordner kann man nicht auslesen!

Man kann die Dateien zurückgeben. Mit new File("PFAD").listFiles();


----------



## AnitaIsa (9. Mai 2008)

aber gibt denn keine möglichkeit um nur einen Ordner zu überprüfen


----------



## Niki (9. Mai 2008)

Was willst du genau mache, bitte versuche doch dein Vorhaben in ganze Sätze zu packen und halbwegs verständlich zu formulieren.

Du kannst den Inhalt eines Verzeichnisses/Ordners so ermitteln:


```
//Verzeichnis
File verzeichnis = new File("C:/Temp");
//List der Dateien:
File[] dateien = verzeichnis.listFiles();

//Nun die Datei auf ihren Inhalt prüfen
for(File datei : dateien){
  BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(datei));
  String line = null;
  while((line = br.readLine()) != null){
    //beginnt die Zeile mit einer # dann mach irgendwas!
    if(line.startsWith("#")){

    }
  }
  br.close();
}
```

Du kannst der Methode listFiles auch noch einen FileFilter übergeben, um z.B. nur .txt Dateien zu erhalten.


----------



## AnitaIsa (9. Mai 2008)

danke schön


----------



## AnitaIsa (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

kann bitte jemand den code ansehen, ich sehe nicht, was  da nicht so stimmt  :? 


kommt Fehler Meldun beim Ausführen:  Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at NeueHeadertest.HeaderNeu.<init>(HeaderNeu.java:259)

danke schön


```
//	Verzeichnis 
	File verzeichnis = new File("D:\\drh\\drh\\DRHtool\\datarightheader_tool.pl"); 
	
//	List der Dateien: 
	File[] dateien = verzeichnis.listFiles(); 
	{
//	Nun die Datei auf ihren Inhalt prüfen 
		
	for(File datei : dateien){ 
	  BufferedReader br = null;
	try {
		br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(datei));
	} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
	
		e.printStackTrace();
	} 
	  String line = null; 
	  try {
		while((line = br.readLine()) != null){ 
		    //beginnt die Zeile mit einer # dann mach irgendwas! 
		    if(line.startsWith("#")){ 

		    } 
		  }
	} catch (IOException e) {
	
		e.printStackTrace();
	} 
	  try {
		br.close();
	} catch (IOException e) {
	
		e.printStackTrace();
	} 
	}
	}
```
_[Edit by Beni: Codetags eingefügt]_


----------



## Beni (9. Mai 2008)

AnitaIsa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kann bitte jemand den code ansehen, ich sehe nicht, was  da nicht so stimmt  :?
> 
> ...


Wo ist die Linie 259?
Dort ist irgendeine Referenz "null" auf die das Programm zugreiffen möchte.


----------



## AlArenal (9. Mai 2008)

Zunächst mal würde ich den Code entzerren. Da wird man ja blind! Ein try- und mehrere catch-Blöcke tuns auch. Wenn bei dir im ersten try ne Exception geworfen wird, bekommst du gleich noch welche dahinter, weil br null bleibt - nicht sehr clever!

Abgesehen davon kann File#listFiles null zurückliefern (JavaDoc lesen!) und dieser Fall wird nicht abgefangen...


----------

